# Halogen Ovens



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I was delighted when an Aldi opened close to me recently and notice that they will have a halogen oven for sale next week:

ALDI España - Horno de convección halógeno

I've looked on this forum and found a couple of posts about halogen ovens a few years ago. Does anyone here have any experience or tips to share? I use a slow cooker regularly and would welcome anything to reduce bills further - even if I have to pay now to acquire it!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I was delighted when an Aldi opened close to me recently and notice that they will have a halogen oven for sale next week:
> 
> ALDI España - Horno de convección halógeno
> 
> I've looked on this forum and found a couple of posts about halogen ovens a few years ago. Does anyone here have any experience or tips to share? I use a slow cooker regularly and would welcome anything to reduce bills further - even if I have to pay now to acquire it!


We have a slow cooker, too. It is not only very economical, it also avoids heating the kitchen in the summer. We have a gas stove (shares a bombona with the multipoint water heater) but, unlike most Spanish ones, the gas stove has a thermostat (most Spanish ones are either 'on' or 'off') During the summer, when the gas oven is hardly used, one bombona (€17) lasts us about 6-8 weeks and that is with three adults showering daily and two dogs, weekly. The multipoint is economical since the water is only heated as and when it is needed and there is not tank full of water being kept hot all the time for when it might (or not) be needed.

If you have a house that has several storeys you can help to keep it cool by using a similar system to the Moors by opening one window at the lowest level, preferably one that has access to a shady area with flowing water/fountain and one on the opposite side of the building at the top of the house - this causes an updraught of air that helps to cool the whole building. The fountain cools the air before it enters the house and also moisturises it (very useful in the heat of summer).


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Madliz said:


> I was delighted when an Aldi opened close to me recently and notice that they will have a halogen oven for sale next week:
> 
> ALDI España - Horno de convección halógeno
> 
> I've looked on this forum and found a couple of posts about halogen ovens a few years ago. Does anyone here have any experience or tips to share? I use a slow cooker regularly and would welcome anything to reduce bills further - even if I have to pay now to acquire it!


These reviews seem to be very positive, Madliz, every home should have one, I'm thinking 

ASDA Direct - JML Halogen Oven customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

virgil said:


> These reviews seem to be very positive, Madliz, every home should have one, I'm thinking
> 
> ASDA Direct - JML Halogen Oven customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


It sure sounds like the thing for here! I avoid using my electric oven to try and keep the house cool, and as for the bills...  
This seems to be better on both counts. I love home baking - bread and cakes - and really miss them now in mid-summer. This seems to be a good, cheap 'mini oven'.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I love my halogen oven----absolutely excellent-----I´ve never used my ´big´ oven since I had it.....
Cooks beautifully.bakes,roasts etc etc.I got lots of helpful tips from the internet--just google ´halogen ovens´´----and lots and lots of info., recipes etc etc.
I hope you love yours as much as I love mine !


----------



## madgie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi I use my halogen oven daily I have had it for over 8 months and since then I have used my electric oven about 4 times. My advice is to get the large size,for when your doing whole chickens or meat roasts


----------

